# Wind + Lightning KKG is.....



## jacamo (Mar 17, 2011)

This is a theory ive had this in my mind for months 

Adhering to the laws of probability my theory will most likely be wrong or Kishi will prefer something else, so ive decided to elaborate on my theory to see what you guys think about it

its possible this guy could be a Wind + Lightning KKG user

i wouldnt bet on it though...

so here goes, Wind + Lightning Kekkei Genkai is.....



*Name:* Kyokuton 極遁 (Polarity Release)


*Application:* to function like a particle-accelerator and fire beams of ionized particles (the Polarity chakra) that expel deadly doses of radioactive energy upon penetrating a body/substance causing immediate cell death and organ failure. 


*Explanation:* the ability to alter the polarity (inducing +/- charge) of individual gas particles and momentarily sustain its unstable atomic structure. High density lightning chakra is fused with gas particles to ionize them. These ionized particles are then accelerated with high speed wind chakra to create Polarity chakra capable of penetrating any substance (apart from lead). Upon penetrating a substance the Polarity chakra loses its energy and breaks down, particles re-stabilise their atomic structures and discharge radioactive energy.


----------



## Klue (Mar 17, 2011)

Holy Shit! 

Dat Theory!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 17, 2011)

Perfect ability for the guy who will get 5 panels before disappearing again. That is, if Kishi hasn't forgotten about him.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Mar 17, 2011)

Interesting thought.

But this ability is so deadly, just like Amaterasu, that I can guarantee it won't kill anyone, unless of course you have a couple of fodder willing to provide a live Tech Demo.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 17, 2011)

sounds good man.


----------



## jacamo (Mar 17, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Perfect ability for the guy who will get 5 panels before disappearing again. That is, if Kishi hasn't forgotten about him.




LOL i dont mind if it only turns up for just 5 panels.... take it Kishi!!! :ho




Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Interesting thought.
> 
> But this ability is so deadly, just like Amaterasu, that I can guarantee it won't kill anyone, unless of course you have a couple of fodder willing to provide a live Tech Demo.




i know what you mean, death is implied and it doesnt get too graphic in this manga... unless a good guy gets to use it like Darui with his lasers


----------



## BrickStyle (Mar 17, 2011)

Good theory and all, just one thing... Wind is a combination of oxygen molecules, that cannot possibly move polarization. Since polarization is present in ions (charged atoms), and molecules consist of atoms, which makes it impossible for a already formed molecule to move any particle smaller than that, especially polarization which isn't even a particle (it's only present in one). Matter cannot Move waves. Conclusion -->


----------



## jacamo (Mar 17, 2011)

BrickStyle said:


> Good theory and all, just one thing... *Wind is a combination of oxygen molecules*, that cannot possibly move polarization. Since polarization is present in ions (charged atoms), and molecules consist of atoms, which makes it impossible for a already formed molecule to move any particle smaller than that, especially polarization which isn't even a particle (it's only present in one). Matter cannot Move waves. Conclusion -->




ultimately its just an ability id like to see someone use

im not a scientist or anything.... and ive generalised to an extent as to how it could work in a fictional world, but im talking about wind element *chakra* not actual wind.... chakra is a fictional phenomena in Narutoverse with supernatural properties(or energy), so is it that hard to believe beams of ionized molecules can be fired at a target causing radiation upon contact?


i described the ability so people could grasp the concept of it.... im not saying Polarity Release is a process that has seperate parts to it: _ionize _then _fuse_, im saying it should be like other KKG and released as one entity.... for example Mei doesnt melt the rock then fire it at the enemy - it comes out Lava.... like Mokuton


----------



## 24 Hours (Mar 17, 2011)

But wind and lightning don't work well together....


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 17, 2011)

I gave the kumo nin's KG a thought, I also think he would combine these elements. So I like where you're going with it.
It's an interesting KG, and you seem to have came up with the name and all, so well done.
I personally think he'd have the ability to make shockwaves. I like your theory though.



24 Hours said:


> But wind and lightning don't work well together....


Lightning is weak against wind, but that shouldn't stop them from being combined. Fire and water were combined by Mei (which has the same superiority relation), so the same should work with wind and lightning.

Also, wind is one of the key elements that causes lightning.


----------



## jacamo (Mar 17, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> But wind and lightning don't work well together....




Earth and Water oppose each other but Hashirama had Mokuton (Wood)

Fire and Water oppose each other but Mei has Futton (Acid)


there has even been a thread theorizing that KKG with opposing elements are more powerful than other KKG


----------



## BrickStyle (Mar 17, 2011)

jacamo said:


> ultimately its just an ability id like to see someone use
> 
> im not a scientist or anything.... and ive generalised to an extent as to how it could work in a fictional world, but im talking about wind element *chakra* not actual wind.... chakra is a fictional phenomena in Narutoverse with supernatural properties(or energy), so is it that hard to believe beams of ionized molecules can be fired at a target causing radiation upon contact?
> 
> ...



Yes what you're saying is entirely general in a fictional world. The term chakra is actually energy, and every object has a energy inside it, every rock pen all matter. And wind chakra is the ability for the user to use his chakra "energy" control an objects energy. So wind chakra is the ability to control the wind at a point, since the wind is already there, chakra just strengthens it's properties and let's the user have control over that amount of property. And now you moved to another concept, the control of polarization, but this thread is about what would happen if a wind/lightning style would manifest. And I just stated that by those two you can't have control over a polarization. If your intent was someone with the abillity to control charged particles, then you should've summed that up differently, and not by bringing the wind/lightning combo in picture.


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Are you Kishimoto?!


----------



## BrickStyle (Mar 17, 2011)

That one killed me.  , but no my point is just that by the knowledge and connections of things that we already have in the manga, this is completely unreal to happen in the manga in that specific way as he explained it to happen.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 17, 2011)

I love how people keep bringing this guy up.

I bet a million billion quid that Kishi forgets all about him.

He was last seen with Zabuza, Haku, Pakura and Gari, yet when they met Kakashi's unit this bloke was curiously absent. Huh.


----------



## Ezekial (Mar 17, 2011)

Too scientific for Kishi


----------



## jacamo (Mar 18, 2011)

BrickStyle said:


> Yes what you're saying is entirely general in a fictional world. The term chakra is actually energy, and every object has a energy inside it, every rock pen all matter. And wind chakra is the ability for the user to use his chakra "energy" control an objects energy. *So wind chakra is the ability to control the wind* at a point, since the wind is already there, *chakra just strengthens it's properties *and let's the user have control over that amount of property. And now you moved to another concept, the control of *polarization*, but this thread is about what would happen if a wind/lightning style would manifest. And I just stated that by those two you can't have control over a polarization. If your intent was someone with the abillity to control charged particles, then you should've summed that up differently, and not by bringing the wind/lightning combo in picture.




what??? wind chakra =/= ability to ?control? wind?. the ability to ?control? wind or any element is determined by the quality of Shape transformation (even if a shinobi is excellent at ?releasing? an element with his chakra, he will be wasteful without skills in Shape transformation) 

?chakra just strengthens its properties? what??? Sure chakra is a factor but the overall strength of an element is determined by the quality of Nature transformation (a shinobi can have Biju level chakras, but without skills in Nature transformation he cant transform the chakra into elements like wind, fire, lightning, etc)



umm..... I never said anything about polarization, im talking about ionization in order to achieve ionizing radiation - ?Polarity? is just a name that sounded good?.. i guess we have different perspectives on how wind and lightning chakras react once they are fused together through nature transformation and shape transformation?. but thats ok 


in a nutshell the user of Polarity Release can create and sustain Polarity chakra 

this chakra is in an ionized-state (similar to 3rd Kazekages magnetic-state) and has the ability to ionize gas molecules that fall within its atmosphere?. the radiation doesn?t discharge until the Polarity chakra is disconnected from the user coz when the happens the Polarity chakra loses the ability to remain ionized


----------



## Summers (Mar 18, 2011)

sounds interesting. but your right kishi wont do it. it will be something crazy. your idea makes too much sense. +reps


----------



## BrickStyle (Mar 18, 2011)

jacamo said:


> what??? wind chakra =/= ability to ?control? wind?. the ability to ?control? wind or any element is determined by the quality of Shape transformation (even if a shinobi is excellent at ?releasing? an element with his chakra, he will be wasteful without skills in Shape transformation)
> 
> ?chakra just strengthens its properties? what??? Sure chakra is a factor but the overall strength of an element is determined by the quality of Nature transformation (a shinobi can have Biju level chakras, but without skills in Nature transformation he cant transform the chakra into elements like wind, fire, lightning, etc)
> 
> ...



And where does that shape transformation come from.... 
Obviously you didn't understand what i was trying to imply. Nature transformation cannot exist out of itself.  Chakra is energy, that nature transformation exists out of "energy", so that means it comes from the CHAKRAAAAAA. Since they can manifest those
Nature transformations, means they have control over that energy/chakra, and that is what determines the quality of the technique, meaning the amount of chakra, and the way you can put that amount at use (meaning control). They are not split are not split definitions, no the one exists trough the other, which in this case is the primary for the entire process, and that is the basis where it all starts, which is CHAKRAAAA. Obviously you just wondered about the idea wind/lightening technique, and googled a bit about some scientific terms which have but little to do with lightening, and came to the conclusion: lightening --> magnetic effect --> wind --> wind pushes magnetic effect. Making it look complicated to others by use of the scientific terms, but really it is nothing but a major physical flaw, the connections made are far from being connections with each other. So please if you make another theory, stick with the knowledge you have , and also double check if that knowledge is correct, because this is just violating towards science.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 18, 2011)

cool theory bro, I always wanted Yondi to be a user of wind and lightning!!!


----------



## Agony (Mar 18, 2011)

interesting theory,but with this kind of jutsu,who could possibly defeat this guy?


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> I love how people keep bringing this guy up.
> 
> I bet a million billion quid that Kishi forgets all about him.
> 
> He was last seen with Zabuza, Haku, Pakura and Gari, yet when they met Kakashi's unit this bloke was curiously absent. Huh.



Kishi forgets nothing...he will be shown and you will owe me 1 million billion quid.


----------



## jacamo (Mar 18, 2011)

BrickStyle said:


> And where does that shape transformation come from....
> Obviously you didn't understand what i was trying to imply. Nature transformation cannot exist out of itself. Chakra is energy, that nature transformation exists out of "energy", so that means it comes from the CHAKRAAAAAA. Since they can manifest those
> Nature transformations, means they have control over that energy/chakra, and that is what determines the quality of the technique, meaning the amount of chakra, and the way you can put that amount at use (meaning control). They are not split are not split definitions, no the one exists trough the other, which in this case is the primary for the entire process, and that is the basis where it all starts, which is CHAKRAAAA. Obviously you just wondered about the idea wind/lightening technique, and googled a bit about some scientific terms which have but little to do with lightening, *and came to the conclusion: lightening --> magnetic effect --> wind --> wind pushes magnetic effect.* Making it look complicated to others by use of the scientific terms, but really it is nothing but a major physical flaw, the connections made are far from being connections with each other. So please if you make another theory, stick with the knowledge you have , and also double check if that knowledge is correct, because *this is just violating towards science.*





What conclusion? I didn?t come up with Kishi?s magnetism thing? I only said it was ?similar? so you need to ask Kishi yourself 

Obviously you didn?t understand what I was trying to imply....   I only made an effort to explain it coz that?s what ppl ask for?. Kishi never explains in detail what the ?connections? between elements are or ?how? they create Ice, or Wood, or Lava - Kishi just makes it happen

What I was trying to IMPLY was that IT DOESN?T MATTER whether the science ?works? or not coz the Narutoverse IS A CARTOON, IT DOES NOT EXIST?.. Clearly you don?t agree with my Polarity Release theory but that?s ok?.. I?ve already made it work in the OP (got a few reps too )

SO WHAT if it violates science? So does EVERYTHING else: chakra, ninjutsu, doujutsu, genjutsu, kuchiyose, biju, fuinjutsu, etc etc etc?? That?s a BIG part of what this manga is about, right?


----------



## BrickStyle (Mar 18, 2011)

jacamo said:


> What conclusion? I didn?t come up with Kishi?s magnetism thing? I only said it was ?similar? so you need to ask Kishi yourself
> 
> Obviously you didn?t understand what I was trying to imply....   I only made an effort to explain it coz that?s what ppl ask for?. Kishi never explains in detail what the ?connections? between elements are or ?how? they create Ice, or Wood, or Lava - Kishi just makes it happen
> 
> ...



I wasn't trying to offend you, but the thing is, yea in naruto the scientific connection is almost never explained. But you tried explaining it that way, and since you did, it clearly looked to others that because of the science you were explaining that the combination of wind/lightning is to be made "that" way as you explained, but since it was an attempt to do in scientific details, I just had to point the incorrections. Since the idea is good, and of this combination of wind/lightning which of there couldn't be actually any other theory that comes closest to a possibility of that wind/lightning combination explanation that you've made. But if you took the idea again, wind/lightning, then well as a idea it's good, but it just cannot combine with each other so that it has an entirely new element or shape in jutsu. The only thing i can think of when i see this wind/lightning is a sort of laserbeam effect.


----------



## jacamo (Mar 18, 2011)

BrickStyle said:


> I wasn't trying to offend you, but the thing is, yea in naruto the scientific connection is almost never explained. But you tried explaining it that way, and since you did, it clearly looked to others that because of the science you were explaining that the combination of wind/lightning is to be made "that" way as you explained, but since it was an attempt to do in scientific details, I just had to point the incorrections. Since the idea is good, and of this combination of wind/lightning which of there couldn't be actually any other theory that comes closest to a possibility of that wind/lightning combination explanation that you've made. But if you took the idea again, wind/lightning, then well as a idea it's good, but it just cannot combine with each other so that it has an entirely new element or shape in jutsu. The only thing i can think of when i see this wind/lightning is a sort of *laserbeam effect*.




^none taken.... im not denying it’s a radical step to go from Wind/Lightning ---> Radiation, so I understand what you're saying…. furthermore, we can’t rule out the possibility that the 3rd Kazekages Magnetic KKG is actually the Wind/Lightning Release either... imagine, this whole time 

but also consider that opposing element KKG seem to be stronger than neutral element KKG, so Wind+Lightning KKG and Earth+Lightning KKG should be very strong either way: 


*Opposing Element KKG:*

Earth + Water = Wood/Mokuton
Water + Fire = Acid/Futton
Fire + Wind = Scorch/Shakuton
Earth + Lightning = ??? Magnetic/Jikiton (personal opinion - some prefer Lightning+Wind)
Lightning + Wind = ??? (this thread)

*Neutral Element KKG:* 

Earth/Fire = Lava/Yōton
Earth + Wind = Explosion/Bakuton (personal opinion - some prefer Earth+Lightning)
Wind + Water = Ice/Hyōton
Water + Lightning = Storm/Ranton (sorry I think laserbeams have been done)
Fire + Lightning = ??? Blaze/Enton (personal opinion - non-Amaterasu flame control)


----------



## Shadow050 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> I love how people keep bringing this guy up.
> 
> I bet a million billion quid that Kishi forgets all about him.
> 
> He was last seen with Zabuza, Haku, Pakura and Gari, yet when they met Kakashi's unit this bloke was curiously absent. Huh.



who the hell is that guy? like seriously...

i don't recall him at all....


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 18, 2011)

whoever discovers who can defeat him, please send your knowledge to the real world


----------



## jacamo (Mar 18, 2011)

Shadow050 said:


> who the hell is that guy? like seriously...
> 
> i don't recall him at all....




another Edo (from Kumo)... he was among 4 sacrifices who were sacrificed for their KKG by Hiruko in the 3rd Shippuden movie.... it is very likely he will show us a KKG like Gari and Pakura, who were also sacrificed in the same ceremony - expect this to be the same for Chukichi (Kiri sensor nin)

a pic of him in the movie.... but this isnt what the thread is about


----------



## MS81 (Mar 25, 2011)

Kakashi will use it!!!


----------



## Trent (Mar 25, 2011)

2 questions:

1/ Who the hell is that guy? 

2/ Isn't wind + lightning what Darui's _Ranton __*is*_?


----------



## VoDe (Mar 25, 2011)

Trent said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1/ Who the hell is that guy?
> 
> *2/ Isn't wind + lightning what Darui's Ranton is?*



It's Suiton (Water) + Raiton (Lightning).


----------



## jacamo (Mar 25, 2011)

the fact that i brought up the Edo Kumo nin isnt important... he's just an example as its pretty much canon that he will get _some kind_ of kkg

i made this up myself so i dont care what village Kyokuton belongs to if Kishi was to incorporate it into the story.... fingers crossed, but we all know thats not going to happen


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Mar 25, 2011)

Something tells me that will b something like Arclight  on third xmen movie.
Ability to generate seismic energies with hands that cause shock waves and tremors...


----------



## Gideon G. Graves (Mar 29, 2011)

Earth and water make wood more of a western concept but easy to see
Earth and fire make lava.  That's obvious
Water and lightning make storm release

See how u kinda just see the connection and not much explanation is given/necessary? Trust me even if your right it won't be explained this well or worse will be explained by it won't make sense


----------



## titantron91 (Apr 1, 2011)

I think that Kumo-nin gots Storm release. Don't tell me he doesn't have it all because he's white while Darui's black.


----------



## Zikimura (Apr 1, 2011)

Interesting, i on the other hand thought of Swift Release (Jinton) being something close to To aru majutsu no index's Accelerator. The control of vector movements of animated and in-animated objects. Course i haven't really developed jack, but i wish it could be. Though Kishi won't do it, cuz of copyright infringement.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 1, 2011)

titantron91 said:


> I think that Kumo-nin gots Storm release. Don't tell me he doesn't have it all because he's white while Darui's black.





Zikimura said:


> Interesting, i on the other hand thought of Swift Release (Jinton) being something close to To aru majutsu no index's Accelerator. The control of vector movements of animated and in-animated objects. Course i haven't really developed jack, but i wish it could be. Though Kishi won't do it, cuz of copyright infringement.



it wont be Storm release or Swift release coz they were 2 of the KKGs that Hiruko obtained through the sacrifice, which wouldnt be consistent with the movie as Hiruko didnt obtain Gari's Blast release or Pakura's Scorch release


----------



## titantron91 (Apr 1, 2011)

jacamo said:


> it wont be Storm release or Swift release coz they were 2 of the KKGs that Hiruko obtained through the sacrifice, which wouldnt be consistent with the movie as Hiruko didnt obtain Gari's Blast release or Pakura's Scorch release



Darui's storm release isn't the same as Hiruko's storm release though.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 26, 2011)

This is rather interesting.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 26, 2011)

You're thinking about this way more than Kishi did.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 26, 2011)

It would be awesome if this was in the manga.


----------

